# 8 oz storm sinkers



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have 45 8 ounce storm sinkers. $2 each would like to sell all together. Might split. Hampton Va


----------



## Coleruppe (Sep 6, 2016)

Still available


----------

